# Type of tractor tire



## yogiae

What is a difference of tractor tire model R1, R2, R3, and R4?


----------



## pogobill

There are five principle drive tire tread designs: R1, R1W, R2, R3, and R4.









R1 tread is used for general farming and typically provides the best traction in most soil conditions. The tread is an aggressive pattern for developing traction in hard to soft soil conditions. The tread void area is approximately 70% of the total footprint for good cleaning in wet soils and good penetration in firmer soils.

R1W tread originated in Europe and has a 20% deeper skid depth than R1. European tractors often spend a higher percentage time on paved surfaces, and the deeper tread increases tire life. This tread depth is popular in Europe and is becoming more prominent in North American markets.

R2 tread is used in wet farming applications where the machine must run through mud and standing water. Typical applications are rice, sugar cane, and high-value
vegetable crops. The tread is twice as deep as the standard R1 tread. While R2 looks extremely aggressive, the typical 45° bar angle is maximized for cleaning in wet
soils and is not as efficient for developing traction as R1 in general farming conditions.

R3 tread is a non-aggressive pattern where minimal ground disturbance is required, such as for airports, golf courses, cemeteries, roadside maintenance, dryland
combining, and on large heavy trailers such as manure and grain carts. The tread typically has a relatively closed tread pattern to evenly distribute the load, with
void area in the 30% range.

R4 treads are for construction and light industrial equipment such as backhoes and small end loaders. The tread depth is approximately 70% of the R1 tread and is
designed for good wear on roads and reasonable traction on soils at a construction site. The tread-to-void ratio is typically 50/50.

I hope this helps.

Thanks to Ken B over at the Firestone Agricultural Tire Division for the information.


----------



## yogiae

Thank you for the answer, Mr. Pogobill. I also want to know the different of all type of front whell (F-1, F-2, F-3) and all type of implement whell (I-1, I-2, I-3, I-6). Can you give me the answer?


----------



## pogobill

Ahhhhh....Nope!


----------



## pogobill

Ok, yogiae,
Here's what I could find. hope it helps.

View attachment RMAcodes.pdf


----------



## yogiae

Thank you for the information, very helpful


----------

